
J-core Open Processor - lisper
http://j-core.org/
======
lisper
Related story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12101908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12101908)

------
lisper
This was flagged as a dupe, but it's not:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=J-core%20Open%20Processor&sort...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=J-core%20Open%20Processor&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

